# Outdoor storage for smoking tools?



## wahoowad (Nov 11, 2017)

I'd like to see any pics you guys have of smaller tool sheds I can get to store my various smoker tools/equipment. My local Lowes doesn't have any of these assembled now so hard to shop them. 

With 2 smokers on the back deck I have a hodge podge of the usual gear that I'd like to store adjacent to my smokers. Currently I put some stuff away in the garage and kitchen and do a lot of going inside and back outside each time I need something.

Something like this - either half height or full height, several shelves, etc. Maybe room for a couple bags of charcoal at the bottom and shelves for the usual stuff like charcoal chimney starter, thermometers, gloves, water pitcher, etc.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2017)

Craigslist/free/filing cabinets.....Horizontal works really good.You set it on some bricks to elevate it off the ground and put a simple lean to roof on it.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 11, 2017)

My smoking shed is 7' x 8', loaded full of smoking stuff and I still don't have enough room. It sits next to my gardening shed which is about the same size.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 11, 2017)

For nearly a year (or two) I was looking for a good solution for a garden/bbq/generator tool shed but did not find anything that was reasonably priced that would fit the bill. In the end, I decided to spend a few days constructing my own (I'm not much of a carpenter). The bottom line is that I spent less than the cost of a cheap pre-made unit that never would have blended into the background as a custom construct.

Matches the house nicely and the wife is happy.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 11, 2017)

Man that is a sweet setup.

I have that same vertical plastic cabinet.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 11, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> I have that same vertical plastic cabinet.



How do you like it? I prefer a Rubbermaid but seeing mixed reviews on everything. Warpage, leaking, etc.


----------



## mowin (Nov 11, 2017)

I have one of those as well. Bought if for our seasonal campsite. I can't keep it there over the winter, so it gets broken down each fall. Minimal leaking, but I think a tube of silicon woud fix most of that as long as you don't break it down every yr.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> How do you like it? I prefer a Rubbermaid but seeing mixed reviews on everything. Warpage, leaking, etc.


I have a Lifetime picnic table that's over 20yrs old and in awesome shape(no oxidation from UV) but I don't think they make the vertical like you want....


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 11, 2017)

I custom-built a shed when we were living in a single-wide trailer for several years.  It was 8x12 (no photos of it, I apologize; lost them when a pipe broke upstairs at another house and 17,000 gallons of water flooded the house and cellar).  But, it was prior to pre-built sheds.  8' walls, double-wide doors.  For lawn mower, garden tools, freezer, storage, etc.  Didn't do smoking at the time, but it was a great shed when we had it!


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 11, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> How do you like it? I prefer a Rubbermaid but seeing mixed reviews on everything. Warpage, leaking, etc.



Meh. I don't know how old it is but the hinges are failing and the doors like to drop out. They won't stay shut and I have to block them with a brick. But, I got it for free and it's well worth the price. Better than nothing, at least a basic shelter against weather.

I'm surprised at how expensive the new ones are.


----------

